# Toxic algae threatens Great Lakes



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Toxic algae threatens Great Lakes; U.S. funding is sought to combat outbreaks

Two of Ohios leading algae researchers said theyre relying on help from Congress to turn back a toxic form of algae that has plagued western Lake Erie since the mid 1990s.

Dr. Wayne Carmichael of Wright State University and Dr. David Culver of Ohio State University said they are alarmed by the comeback of harmful blue-green algae worldwide, especially one in western Lake Erie called microcystis. (more)	

Were fairly certain [the toxic algae] is directly related to the zebra mussel, says Dr. Wayne Carmichael. (more)

http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbc...030430&Category=NEWS06&ArtNo=104300056&Ref=AR


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Number of Michigan Lakes Infested with Zebra Mussels Surpasses 200 

Inland lakes infested with zebra mussels in Michigan totaled 204 in 2004, reaching 12 more lakes than the previous year, according to Michigan Sea Grant. The finding is based on reports from lakefront property owners and resource managers who found adult colonies of the striped mollusks clinging to surfaces such as boats, docks, rocks, dams, and water pumps. 

Precise reporting requires people who find zebra mussels in a lake or stream not already on the list of infected lakes (see Web site below) to note the date and exact location where the mussel was found, store one or more of the mussels in rubbing alcohol, and call Michigan Sea Grant Extension. Reports from citizens become part of the Zebra Mussel Infestation Monitoring Program maintained by Michigan Sea Grant at www.miseagrant.umich.edu/ais/lakes.html. 

Zebra mussels have been associated with a wide range of changes to inland lake ecosystems. Sea Grant research led by Orlando Sarnelle of Michigan State University showed that lakes colonized by zebra mussels have, on average, three times higher levels of Microcystis, a blue-green algae that produces a toxin, microcystins, associated with animal deaths and liver damage in humans. CONTACT: Mike Klepinger, Michigan Sea Grant Extension Specialist, (517) 353-5508, e-mail [email protected]; Orlando Sarnelle, Michigan Sea Grant Researcher, phone (517) 353-4819, e-mail [email protected]; or Carol Swinehart, Michigan Sea Grant Communicator, phone (517) 353-9723 e-mail [email protected].


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Scientists warn of toxic algae spread 

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-6/1109952901236550.xml

Friday, March 04, 2005, By Jeff Alexander, CHRONICLE STAFF WRITER

It will be months before people are swimming in Michigan lakes, but scientists are already warning of a new health threat from toxic algae showing up in more waterways. 

Until recently, toxic blue-green algae was only found in polluted Michigan lakes with elevated concentrations of phosphorous in the water. Scientists now know that zebra mussels spur the growth of blue-green algae, known as microcystis -- which can produce toxic compounds called microcystins -- in clean lakes that have low phosphorous levels. 

Those findings are causing increasing concern in the scientific community because zebra mussels continue to spread to more Michigan lakes. The fingernail-sized mollusks have been documented in 200 lakes, according to the latest Michigan Sea Grant survey. 

Microcystis levels are, on average, three times higher in lakes with zebra mussels, according to Orlando Sarnelle, an associate professor of fisheries and wildlife at Michigan State University. 

"We used to worry about microcystis in lakes with high levels of phosphorous. Now we've got to worry about lakes that are really high quality ... if they have zebra mussels," Sarnelle said. 

"The primary concern is accidentally ingesting water in a blue-green algae bloom. Dogs have died after drinking this kind of water." 

Zebra mussels have been found in several area waterways, including Muskegon, Bear, Spring, Pentwater and Silver lakes. Scientists last fall documented high concentrations of toxic microcystins in blue-green algae blooms on the surfaces of Muskegon and Bear lakes. 

Sarnelle said every lake that has zebra mussels is likely to have toxic blue-green algae. The majority of blue-green algae species release toxic compounds which can kill animals and cause liver damage in humans. 

"The best thing we can tell people is if there's visible green scum on the surface of the lake, or you can see green stuff floating close to the surface, and it's not stringy stuff, you want to be careful," Sarnelle said. "You don't want to let your dog drink out of water that looks like that and don't let kids swim in water that looks like that. 

Scientists from Grand Valley State University and the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration will test for toxic blue-green algae this summer in several area lakes, including Muskegon, Mona, White, Spring Lake and Macatawa, said Rick Rediske, professor of water resources at GVSU. 

Rediske said blue-green algae has long been a problem in Mona and Spring lakes, both of which have elevated concentrations of phosphorous in the water. Scientists have never tested those lakes for microcystins, the toxic compounds produced by a majority of blue-green algae species. 

Toxic blue-green algae also has been found in some of Michigan's cleanest lakes, including Gull Lake, near Kalamazoo, and Lake Leelanau, in northern Michigan. 

"Before zebra mussels showed up in Gull Lake, there was hardly any blue-green algae; now it's the dominant algae species," Sarnelle said. 

The concentrations of microcystins found in blue-green algae collected from Muskegon and Bear lakes last September were among the highest ever recorded.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is the Bear Lake in Muskegon County.

Bear Lake algae draws first-ever health warning 

Health officials issued the warning after water samples collected June 29 by the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration found elevated concentrations of microcystins along the shore on the north side of Bear Lake. Microcystins are toxic chemicals excreted by some types of blue-green algae called microcystis. 

The microcystin concentration in algae scum covering knee-deep water along the Bear Lake shoreline on June 29 was 1,024 parts per billion -- 51 times higher than the level the World Health Organization considers potentially dangerous. A much lower level of microcystin, but one still considered potentially harmful to humans, was found in the middle of Bear Lake on the same day, according to federal data.

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-7/1121179509185110.xml


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Water skiing as a kid I wiped out in a huge weed bed of slimy algae. Later that night I was in the Mt. Clemens general with what eventually turned into poisoning from blue-green algae. After the toxin got in my system my veins all turned black through my upper body. pretty frightening.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Algae invades healthy lakes 

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-1/112169806293370.xml

Monday, July 18, 2005 By Danielle Quisenberry The Grand Rapids Press

WEST MICHIGAN -- Some inland lakes have a yellowish-green tint this summer, thanks to warm temperatures, nutrients and the discriminating tastes of zebra mussels. 

Experts warn that a certain algae, called microcystis, could be toxic to fish and animals if swallowed. For people, it can irritate the throat and liver, said Adam London, Ottawa County's environmental health team supervisor. 

Lake Macatawa "definitely has a green hue this year," said Lynn Gillespie, of Hudsonville, who was concerned for her daughters, 21-month-old Karis and 5-year-old Sydney, as they played in the water.

"We told them to keep their heads out," Gillespie said. 

Her niece, 9-year-old Alex VandeBunte, enjoyed scooping the sand along the water's edge but said the water "is a little gross." 

The common algae, harmful only when dense, has been found in high concentrations on Muskegon Lake. Blooms also have been spotted in Spring Lake, in Ottawa County; Mona and Bear lakes, in Muskegon County; Gull Lake, in Kalamazoo County; and Gun Lake, in Barry County. No beaches have been closed. 

Zebra mussels eat a lot of algae, but they spit out the blue-green algae, allowing it to grow, said Chuck Pistis, of the Cooperative Extension Service in Ottawa County. 

In surveys of inland lakes, about 200 with zebra mussels had more microcystis, said Steve Hamilton, an aquatic ecology professor at Michigan State University who is studying how mussels affect algae. 

Because of fertilizer runoff, Lake Macatawa has a high level of phosphorous, which contributes to algae even without the presence of zebra mussels, he said. But in Gun Lake, algae was not a problem before the mussels, Hamilton said. 

The algae doesn't concern Spring Lake Township Supervisor John Nash, who occasionally hears complaints from lakefront residents. 

Lakes don't resemble backyard pools, he said. 

"If you go out there and the algae is so thick it looks like paint and that's all you drink, you may have a problem," Nash said. "But if you're afraid if your little kid puts his foot in it, he will get cancer and die, show me the research."


----------

